# OIL light on Mark3 2.0



## dubluv609 (Sep 9, 2008)

Recently my oil light has been chiming and flashing on the highway. if i rev the engine it goes away but if i cruise between 21k and 31k rpm it pops back on. i just replaced the low and high pressure switches and the pvc breather and lines. *ANY SUGGESTIONS? POSSIBLY AN OIL PUMP?*


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (dubluv609)*

i had the exact same problem in my Golf CL, dropped the oil pan, took off main bearing caps, spun out old bearings, spun in new bearings. Problem solved. But does your oil buzzer come on when the engine is cold too or just when its fully warmed up and been running for a while?


----------



## dubluv609 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (Little Golf Mklll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Golf Mklll* »_i had the exact same problem in my Golf CL, dropped the oil pan, took off main bearing caps, spun out old bearings, spun in new bearings. Problem solved. But does your oil buzzer come on when the engine is cold too or just when its fully warmed up and been running for a while?

usually after it warms up. iv yet to have it happen when its cold.
was it an easy fix?


----------



## atygolf3 (Jan 26, 2010)

heloo to everyone
i have a problem with de oil light
my car is an golf 3 1.4 ABD
now the problem
when the car has warm up (80-90 degree) and it's idle at 800-840 rpm the oil light stat to flash.
it's flash just when the car is warmed up and idleing
i have oil in the car i had check that
the oil is aral 10w40 
when the engine is cold the oil light is not flash
sorry for my english isn't so god
thanks you


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (dubluv609)*

I was getting 2-3 psi oil pressure at idle with 10w30 The fix was pretty straight forward, drop the oil pan loosen all bearing caps pull one at a time and spin the old bearings out very carefully so you don't scratch the bearing surface of the crank then just spin the new bearings in. Just keep everything super clean. i don't think i did the #1 bearing, but it fixed my oil pressure problem







But i'd check your oil pressure with a mechanical gauge first before you start tearing into your engine


----------



## papa_z (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (Little Golf Mklll)*

could you give me a little more description of what you are unscrewing and screwing in? I have this problem and it is annoying the sh*t out of me. I have to figure it out. I have tried new sensors...that did not work...well it just makes the beepin come on sooner and last longer...I have read that it could be the oil pump gone bad, and I should replace that...now I read this and would like to know more about it. 
Thanks.
Papa_Z


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (papa_z)*

Im talking about the main bearings, its not the proper way to do it but it worked for me.


----------



## papa_z (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (Little Golf Mklll)*

So what made you even think to try that? I have only read about replacing the oil pump as a fix to this issue.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (papa_z)*

The possibility of an oil pump failing is pretty low, and i tested pressure with a mechanical gauge.


----------



## jettafanatic98 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (Little Golf Mklll)*

Use a true VW oil filter and 15w-40 oil!


----------



## 98vw-vr6 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: OIL light on Mark3 2.0 (dubluv609)*

did you put aftermarket switches in like from autozone or advanced auto because if so that is probably the problem i had the same issue and i talked to the dealer and got the switches from volkswagen and it fixed it i have no problem with it at all now


----------

